# I can't see!!!!



## majorlee69 (Jan 13, 2008)

Judging from the posts and replys I'm reading it seems like I'm missing out on some awesome Q-VIEW. As a matter of fact I rarely see any of the pics everyone else refers to. I've double and triple checked my user cp to "allow" pics and such. But I know I'm missing out on some mouth watering pics. Please help.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you have a firewall?


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope. Just your standard run of the mile AVG free edition.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 13, 2008)

can you give a specific thread and I'll let you know if I see any in there.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 13, 2008)

It was todays new post for "ribs and fattys" as well as more butts. This has been a problem for a while which I thought I could ignore but now its driving me nuits to read two pages of "Oh that looks yummy" from everyone when I can't see the pic, only the empty box


----------



## glued2it (Jan 13, 2008)

Can you see this picture?


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 13, 2008)

only your avatar


----------



## kookie (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like you might have some spyware on your computer. Try downloading ad-aware. It will remove any spyware. They have a free version that you can download and use for free. It's made by lavasoft. 
http://lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php This link will take you to the site and the page for the free version. Hope that helps you out.

Kookie


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks kookie, this is an issue I have no matter which pc I log in from, work, home, friends Etc.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm at work now but I'll go ahead with the spyware at home.


----------



## kookie (Jan 13, 2008)

Not sure then. It might be some update is need or some setting is off.

Kookie


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 13, 2008)

Check your browser settings:

Tools > Internet Options > Advanced tab > scroll down to Multimedia > show pictures


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you. I'll keep at it later.


----------



## wavector (Jan 13, 2008)

That should do the trick.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, yes it is set at WYSIWYG Full


----------

